# buck down



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

shot a big bodied 7pt last night... it was a great night in the woods. the bucks in licking county are really rutting hard. 4 of them were running this doe all over the place.

gps said 4:39pm would be the best time and i took the shot at 4:38!

2 monsters at 80yds, one dink at 90yds and this guy at 34yds... he ran 40 and piled up


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work Eric!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nice buck and a great shot u put on him there


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats nice shot.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats! Nice buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...Nice buck and great shot!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

nice job king...


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice deer and shot.

Congrates


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Im on the north end of newark on 67 acres and all ive been seeing is half a$$ed scrapes and does. i always have monsters on the farm but just havent seen them this year. hopefully this weekend my luck will change.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Buck...............Congrats...............im heading out in about 5 minutes i hope i have some luck !!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Shaun69007 said:


> Im on the north end of newark on 67 acres and all ive been seeing is half a$$ed scrapes and does. i always have monsters on the farm but just havent seen them this year. hopefully this weekend my luck will change.


i cant find does to save my butt!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

dont feel bad i have been looking sence oct 2nd and im am still looking to.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Nice job, I'm headed out to Coshocton For Thurs and Friday morning.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

WTG Little King! I can't wait to get out and put in some more time. I hunted hard last weekend and saw no signs of rutting activity in my area which was a bummer because I wont get back out until opening day of gun.


----------

